# SMS HVAC #47



## HerrKaLeun (Oct 14, 2010)

After I saw the solution I googled and apparently the 0.632 is a standard number. However, it wasn't mentioned in the MERM or ASHRAE books (at least i didn't find it). What reference material dos one need to find such control related things?


----------



## axiom (Oct 22, 2010)

HerrKaLeun said:


> After I saw the solution I googled and apparently the 0.632 is a standard number. However, it wasn't mentioned in the MERM or ASHRAE books (at least i didn't find it). What reference material dos one need to find such control related things?


MERM PP60-2


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Oct 22, 2010)

axiom said:


> MERM PP60-2


thanks, great. I was looking in controls chapters.


----------

